
Is React Native good for building sites like stackoverflow or Quora? - eren_jaeger
Hello I am thinking of building a forum-based site like stackoverflow and quora. I would like to make it available on web and mobile as well. Would React Native be the best way to go? I have heard that React Native will have issues with performance. (Btw my current tech stack is React, Vue, NodeJS, MySQL, MongoDB)
======
quickthrower2
I’d do web only. Once you get your first million members, build the app. Even
then I prefer web to apps if there is no value add.

